
First ever film donation blockchain, help create motion pictures - FutureWorks
http://www.ftwtokens.io
======
0wing
Donation?

Will the funds be in blockchain escrow to assure Anthony Daniel who is the CEO
of Dream Comet Studios will not misuse the funds, or pull an exit scam?

Someone already tried this, and they predictably setup LLC shell companies
with empty office spaces.

[https://davidgerard.co.uk/blockchain/2018/01/26/children-
of-...](https://davidgerard.co.uk/blockchain/2018/01/26/children-of-satoshi-
an-ico-funded-tv-action-drama-about-bitcoin/)

~~~
FutureWorks
Review our Whitepaper and you will see we mean business. Anthony Daniel
already has two feature films out worldwide along with TV series in the works.
Dream Comet Studios has been around since 2014. Yes, there is an escrow along
with a lot of plans for 2018.

